# its morrel season



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2015)

found these in the last week while turkey hunting. birds a quiet so I bought some rib eyes instead dam them shrooms are good we found 86 morrels so far

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 8, 2015)

Delish! I was back in Missouri last weekend and went out looking, but it appeared I was little late, they had a warm spring and the grass was tall and the brush was already getting wooly, found a few dried up ones...


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2015)

we been looking for 2 weeks cold nights killed us then boom couple warm nights and there everywhere---- its on now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (May 8, 2015)

The hunt is on up here now. They have been popping pretty good over the last few days. I am going to try to take my boys out tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> The hunt is on up here now. They have been popping pretty good over the last few days. I am going to try to take my boys out tomorrow evening.


good luck scott first they were all greys but today them monster yellows showed up.we found sixty one greys around a dead elm tree


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2015)

Mmmm......I love mushrooms. Never had one of those before.


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2015)

They are popping like mad here Also. 

Nice haul there duck.


----------



## jmurray (May 9, 2015)

Since a kid, I've had it kicked into my head not to eat wild mushrooms . now I'm jealous, thanks mom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

jmurray said:


> Since a kid, I've had it kicked into my head not to eat wild mushrooms . now I'm jealous, thanks mom


send all these you find to me ill test them for you


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

this mornings catch my other son took thirty also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 10, 2015)

Never had any of these, but heard they are better than good. Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 10, 2015)

the best -- on top of a big fat ribeye steak --dam now im hungry i cant wait for the meat market to open today


----------

